# Big rock pile



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think a few years ago you had recipe for a dear lick, i tried to find it but could not. I think it was somthing like like washing soda and somthing else. if so what is washing soda here in nc i have not seen any. Would you please tell me the directions for this again. I thank you sir.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

if its washing soda, its made by arm and hammer and its what i use in my home made laundry detergent and i find it in the laundry and cleaning isle...


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks but i have looked in all the local stores but can't find anything that said washing soda. Any way i had better make sure that is what he said. I have looked at arm an hammer but didn't see it there either .


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Find it at Krogers...sometimes Wal_ mart...Don't remembers 'is 'xact recipe but 'e'll root 'is way through here sooner or later..jist check back..It wuz washin' soda though.:happy2:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Is this the thread you wanted? http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=208509&highlight=deer+salt+lick


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks 3 ravens i think that is the one. Since hunting season is over here now and it is safe to get back in the woods i mite just try it if i can find the right stuff.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The mix I like is 100# Stock Salt,50# Trace Mineral,50# Di-Cal and Box of A&H Washing Soda.

Dig the hole out put Salt,Mineral and Di-Cal inthen cover with Washing Soda,cover with Dirt,pour Bucket of Water over.

Redo in 6 months then once a year should work.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

But if you really care about the deer's health you'll substitute Goat minerals for trace mineral...Just sayin':hrm:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> But if you really care about the deer's health you'll substitute Goat minerals for trace mineral...Just sayin':hrm:


Ok whats the difference? I know MDC uses just Trace Mineral in their Licks.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Cattle mineral contains to much copper for the goat family, may not matter though as there may not be enough minerals in trace formulation to bother..
Regular goat minerals though should(jmo) make for bigger or better racks for those that care about such things..Nothing with science to back me up jist trial and observation locally..
You got that ole double Muzzy out small game huntin' lately?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Cattle mineral contains to much copper for the goat family, may not matter though as there may not be enough minerals in trace formulation to bother..
> Regular goat minerals though should(jmo) make for bigger or better racks for those that care about such things..Nothing with science to back me up jist trial and observation locally..
> You got that ole double Muzzy out small game huntin' lately?


deer aren't goats. they are all ungulates (technically so are pigs) but that is as close as the relationship goes. goats are Capridae, cattle are Bovidae & deer are Cervidae.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Cattle mineral contains to much copper for the goat family, may not matter though as there may not be enough minerals in trace formulation to bother..
> Regular goat minerals though should(jmo) make for bigger or better racks for those that care about such things..Nothing with science to back me up jist trial and observation locally..
> You got that ole double Muzzy out small game huntin' lately?


Might be taking the Double out Rabbit hunting.But also using Large Calibers on Hogs.After Deer Season going to put out Bait.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> The mix I like is 100# Stock Salt,50# Trace Mineral,50# Di-Cal and Box of A&H Washing Soda.
> 
> Dig the hole out put Salt,Mineral and Di-Cal inthen cover with Washing Soda,cover with Dirt,pour Bucket of Water over.
> 
> ...


What is Di-Cal or another name for it?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

braggscowboy said:


> What is Di-Cal or another name for it?


Its Calcium get it at the Feed Store.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Its Calcium get it at the Feed Store.
> 
> big rockpile


Thanks! Do you really think that this is worth the trouble and expense? I have tried the commerical items that deer are to dig into, not worked here for me. How long befor season should one put this out or should one leave it out all year. Thanks again!


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks big rock pile, I got it wrote down this time. Tried deer cane one time , Didn't see much use of it. will give this a shot if i can find all the goods.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Big Rockpile's recipe(2011) this year and the deer created a nice depression where I put it, boy did they ever work that lick..:happy:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This is one of many Licks I've seen where this mix was used.










big rockpile


----------

